# Goldenrod Crab spider



## carlos58 (Oct 18, 2011)

hello everyone
some shots of Goldenrod Crab spider (Misumena vatia)


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice. Are the eyes on the white spider actually different colors or was that a catch-light or something?


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 18, 2011)

Lovely series


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

nice shots! Love #2!


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice shots. i like the last one a lot


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 18, 2011)

#2 is great!  I'm very partial to spider faces.   I rather like #1 as well - it looks like the spider is waving.  Would perhaps have been nice if there were a tiny bit more DoF to keep the feet in the air in focus.  Wonderful spider!


----------



## onerugrat (Oct 18, 2011)

great captures!   Did you crop #2?   Also whats the glass?


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing!


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm lovin #3. He has that, "I'm comin to get ya" look!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2011)

Great shots. I would love to be able to take macro's like that.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn why does the US have the most normal looking insects?  True I wouldn't want to wake up looking at this thing eyeing me down but I would like to photograph it outside far away from my home.


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 18, 2011)

For spiders I alway look for the "menacing" pose.  #1 does it for me.  They are all very good.


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------

